# HDR Shootout!!! New York Cafe/Budapest Hungary



## JRE313 (Dec 13, 2015)

For those who want some practice processing photos for HDR, here is your opportunity.
I hope you enjoy this photo I took from budapest. Its 7 exposures. Use whatever style or program you want. Here is what the normal exposure looks like! This photo may a little difficult for some.
Also let me know if you want me to share some more photos for HDR shootout!

Dropbox - Archive.zip


----------



## Ysarex (Dec 13, 2015)

Joe


----------



## panos_adgr (Feb 20, 2016)

Very Nice!


----------



## bogeyguy (Feb 20, 2016)




----------

